# Best supplement/food to gain weight and strength?



## gymismyhome91 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys,

Ive been working out for about 2 years now and I'm about to turn 18. I would like to know what the best supplements are that i could take that would make me have significant gains in weight and size/strength. 

i have experimented somewhat with muscle milk, whey, force factor, things like that but none of them really made me see real gains and I'm in the gym close to 5 or 6 times a week. I also play hockey at least twice a week on top of that.

i weigh about 155 right now and would like to put on at least 10 to 15 pounds of muscle. (more if possible)

i would rather not use prohormone/roids/creatine if possible. 

and what food should i eat to be gaining a lot of weight? and not fat (so dont say ice cream and pizza)


thanks!


----------



## nni (Nov 18, 2009)

you should stay away from ph's and steroids as it will likely have long term effects.

at your age and activity level, the answer is more food. you can do it the dirty way, which is eat lots of everything, or the clean way, which is watching your macronutrient intake, and upping it in a 40/40/20 manner. this would translate to 40% of your cals come from protein, 40% carbs and 20% fat. calculate your current calorie intake and immediately up it by 500-1000.

supplement wise, i wouldnt add anything that exotic. perhaps something pre/during workout like sizeon or 24/7. post workout you want carbs and protein, there are many products that will accomplish this, or you can simply take a standard protein powder.


----------



## Mags (Nov 19, 2009)

Diet is paramount. Sort that the way nni instructed and you'll see far more growth than flooding your system with supplements and drugs. They can come later down the line when you've mastered the basics and are/if needed. 

As for supplements, I wouldn't go crazy and I'd suggest all you'd need at present would be a protein powder or a bulking supp. There are sooooo many brands out there pushing their products - some are good, some are unnecessary (to me, anyway) and some are just a fast way for you to lose cash and make no gains. Have a good look about, ask what's good and check prices on various websites as there are always deals and discounts going on. 

LG Sciences, who I represent, produce effective supplements. Feel free to browse their site. I won't try and stuff a load of marketing spiel, product cliches or shameless sales pitches down your neck, but rather let you decide for yourself. Here's their website:

www.lgsciences.com - Prohormones and Sports Supplements Backed By Nutrition Sciences

Their products are pretty good, so well worth a look. 

Good luck.


----------



## Built (Nov 19, 2009)

Olive oil shots. Knock back a couple of shotglasses of olive oil a day and watch your gains take a jump. 

And yes, I'm dead serious.


----------



## gymismyhome91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Olive oil shots. Knock back a couple of shotglasses of olive oil a day and watch your gains take a jump.
> 
> And yes, I'm dead serious.




can i just make something with olive oil or do i have to drink it


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Olive oil shots. Knock back a couple of shotglasses of olive oil a day and watch your gains take a jump.
> 
> And yes, I'm dead serious.



I have my 150lb brother in law adding 1-2 Tb of olive oil to his home made "weight gainer" shakes and the weight is slowly coming on.  He has gone from 150-160ish in roughly 6-8 weeks.  Now if i could just get him to eat clean on all his meals he would be a beast in the making.  Must be nice to be 18 and not care.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 19, 2009)

gymismyhome91 said:


> can i just make something with olive oil or do i have to drink it



Use olive oil regularly.  Add it to broccoli, carrots, green beans or anything before you saute.  

A protein shake wont be magical, but you can turn it into a weight gainer like i just mentioned.

1 scoop of whey protein
1/4 C of oatmeal(your choice or regular oatmeal or instant stuff that is flavored.  The flavored are usually higher in sugar though)
1-2 Tb peanut butter, almond butter, nut butters, olive oil(fat is what im saying)
1-1.5 C whole milk
Scoop of this, scoop of that.  Flavor them how you like.  My brother in law adds powdered nestle quick for taste, but again its all sugar, which isnt a bad thing)

kris


----------



## quark (Nov 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Olive oil shots. Knock back a couple of shotglasses of olive oil a day and watch your gains take a jump.
> 
> And yes, I'm dead serious.



This is a great tip and it works, yes even for 'hard gainers'. As previously noted, you can add it to a shake and you don't even taste it.


----------



## Rucker (Nov 22, 2009)

gymismyhome91 said:


> i would rather not use prohormone/roids/creatine if possible.



I'm confused as to why these three things are categorized together.  Creatine is nowhere near a pH.

And the guys are right, diet is key here.  At your age and activity level, you just need to be taking in more cals.

If you are looking to actually supplement anything, creatine and iBCAA's would be your best bet.


----------

